# Mooresville,NC land to hunt



## NCarchergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all. I am new to the forum. I have recently gotten into Archery and my boyfriend is going to bringing me out to experience the whole hunting experience. HOWEVER we have a problem
He is from up North and never had problem finding land to hunt, he comes to Mooresville,NC and can't find any place to hunt.
He wants to hunt deer, if that helps.
He has investigated the game lands, but would love something close to Mooresville, not out so far.
If anyone could help that would be awesome!!!!!!
:beer:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

look for Dale Earnhardt, Jr's house, hes got a pretty decent sized yard.
ask first.


----------

